# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch sapa - Du lich sapa

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*
Sapa là một huyện miền núi nổi tiếng thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai với những cảnh đẹp và thời tiết ôn hòa ở phía bắc Việt Nam dọc biên giới với Trung Quốc.Sapa nổi tiếng với cả phong cảnh rừng núi quanh co cũng như nền văn hóa đa dạng và thu hút. Những ngôi làng Sapa nằm trên dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn trập chùng đẹp như tranh vẽ. Sapa và những vùng xung quanh là nơi cư trú của nhiều dân tộc khác nhau. Nơi đây có những điều đặc sắc như ruộng bậc thang, du canh du cư, và đỉnh Fansipan là ngọn núi cao nhất Việt Nam.


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Sapa để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Sapa*

Du lịch sapa chủ yếu dựa vào tài nguyên khí hậu mát mẻ và du lịch văn hóa, là nơi có nhiều dân tộc cùng sinh sống. Trong đó có hai dân tộc thiểu số nổi bật là Mông và Dao. Đến Sapa bạn sẽ được thư giãn trong bầu không khí mát lạnh của xứ sở cận ôn đới, đi thăm các bản làng dân tộc, khám phá vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên hùng vĩ.

Thời gian du lịch Sapa. Bạn có thể đi quanh năm, mùa hè thì mát, mùa đông thì lạnh nhưng lại được ngắm những biển mây, sương mù giăng kín thị trấn. Mỗi mùa có một cái hay riêng, theo kinh nghiệm du lịch Sapa của mình, bạn nên dành ít nhất là 2 ngày 1 đêm ở Sapa, đủ thời gian đi thăm quan những điểm đẹp nhất.

*Đến Sapa như thế nào?*

Đi tàu lên Sapa

Đi ôtô lên Sapa 

Thuê xe máy du lịch ở Sapa 


*Các địa điểm du lịch ở Sapa:*

Chợ Cốc Ly

Suối Mường Hoa

Chợ Chim Họa Mi Mường Khương Sapa 

Đến Sa Pa khám phá bí ẩn tu viện cổ Tả Phìn

Không gì bằng "homestay" ở bản Tả Van Giáy, Sapa

Hoa anh đào nở rộ ở Sapa

 Sa mu - vẻ đẹp lãng mạn của Sa Pa 

Sa Pa mùa đông

Thác Tình yêu

Thung lũng hoa hồng 

“Những ruộng bậc thang kỳ vỹ nhất thế giới” ở vùng cao Sa Pa

Bản Hồ Sapa

Rực rỡ màu sắc chợ phiên Bắc Hà 

Lễ hội Gầu Tào 

Ngắm bình minh nơi đỉnh đèo Ô Quy Hồ khi du lịch Sapa 

Khám phá nước khoáng Tắc Kô khi du lịch Sapa 

Vẻ đẹp kỳ bí của tu viện cổ ở Sapa

Đi thăm bản PHỐ 

Đi thăm dinh Hoàng A Tưởng ở Sapa 

Vẻ đẹp hồ Tả Sín (Bát Xát)

Chợ tình Sapa bản sắc riêng của dân tộc mông

Đi thăm bản ở Sa Pa, Lào Cai

 Topas – “thiên đường” nghỉ dưỡng ở Sapa

 Đi thăm phố nướng Sapa

Chợ Sa Pa

Núi Cô Tiên, Sapa - Lào cai

Vườn hồng Sa Pa

Bãi đá cổ Sa Pa

Chợ phiên Bắc Hà

Đi thăm bản Cát Cát ở Sapa

Khám phá núi Phan Si Păng (Fan Si Pan)

Huyền thoại núi Hàm Rồng

Hang động Tà Phìn

Huyền thoại Sapa - Chuyện chưa kể bên thác nước Tình Yêu 

Khám phá Sapa về đêm

Sapa mùa lúa chín

Nét độc đáo chợ tình Sapa

Chợ trâu Sa Pa

Nhà thờ đá Sa Pa

Bản Phố

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Xuống đồng Sa Pa

Hội Hoa Chuối Của Người Xá Phó

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *khách sạn ở Sapa*:
*I. Khách sạn hạng sang*

1. Khách sạn Victoria Sapa 
- Địa chỉ: Thị trấn Sa Pa, Lào Cai, Việt Nam
- Điện thoại: 0203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410

2. Khách sạn Châu Long Sapa
- Địa chỉ: Số 24 Đồng Lợi, Thị trấn Sa Pa, Lào Cai, Việt Nam
- Điện thoại: 203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410

3. Khách sạn BamBoo Sapa (3 sao)
- Địa chỉ: 18 Mường Hoa - Sapa, Sapa

4. Khách sạn Sapa Elegance
- Địa chỉ : Số 3 Hoàng Diệu, Sapa, Lào Cai


*II. Khách sạn hạng trung*

1. Khách sạn Ánh Sao Sapa 
- Địa chỉ: 19 Thác Bạc - Sapa - Lào Cai - Việt Nam.
- Điện thoại: 203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410

2. Khách sạn Thăng Hoa 
- Địa chỉ: Thi trấn Sa Pa - Huyện Sa Pa - Lào Cai
- Điện thoại: 203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410

3. Khách sạn Sapa View 
- Địa chỉ: 041, Phố Mường Hoa, Thị trấn Sapa , Tỉnh Lào Cai, Việt Nam
- Điện thoại: 203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410

4. Khách sạn Công Đoàn Sapa 
- Địa chỉ: Hàm Rồng, Sapa, Lào Cai, Việt Nam
- Điện thoại: 203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410

5. Khách sạn Hoa Đào Sapa 
- Địa chỉ: 031 Xuân Viên, Sapa, Lào Cai, Việt Nam
- Điện thoại: 0203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410

6. Khách sạn Sapa Royal View 
- Địa chỉ: 34 Cầu Mây, Sapa, Lào Cai

7. Khách sạn Sao Phương Bắc (3 sao)
- Địa chỉ: Số 5 đường Ngũ Chỉ Sơn, Sapa

8. Khách sạn Hoàng Hà Sapa

9. Khách sạn Mường Thanh Sapa (4 sao)
- Địa chỉ: Số 44 Ngũ Chỉ Sơn, Thị xã Sapa, Lào Cai

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các nhà hàng ở Sapa*
Nhà hàng Buffalo bell
- Địa chỉ: Đường Fan-si-pan, Thị trấn Sa pa, Tỉnh Lào Cai

Nhà hàng Hoa Đào
- Địa chỉ:  033 Xuân Viên - Sa Pa

 NHÀ HÀNG GERBERA 
- Địa chỉ: Số 31, đường Cầu Mây, thị trấn Sapa, tỉnh Lào Cai
- Điện thoại: 0203 871 064

 Nhà hàng Fansipan 
- Địa chỉ: Số 25, đường Cầu Mây, thị trấn Sapa, tỉnh Lào Cai
- Điện thoại: 0203 871 556

Nhà hàng LOTUS
- Địa chỉ: Số 25, đường Cầu Mây, thị trấn Sapa, tỉnh Lào Cai
- Điện thoại: 0203 873 455

Nhà hàng A Quỳnh 
- Địa chỉ: Số 015, đường Thạch Sơn, thị trấn Sapa, tỉnh Lào Cai
- Điện thoại: 0203 871 555

Nhà hàng Khám phá Việt 
- Địa chỉ: 015 Đường Thạch Sơn, Thị trấn Sa pa, Tỉnh Lào Cai
- Điện thoại: 020 3872 606

Nhà hàng Anh Dũng 
- Địa chỉ: 69 phố Xuân Viên Sapa - gần bến xe

Nhà hàng Gecko 
- Địa chỉ: Số 04 phố Hàm Rồng, Sapa

Nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt 
- Địa chỉ: Số nhà 015 Đường Thạch Sơn, Thị trấn Sa pa, Tỉnh Lào Cai ( Cách bưu điện Huyện Sa pa 150m)

Nhà hàng Thác Bạc Sa Pa
- Cơ sở 1: Nhà hàng Thác Bạc Sa Pa tại Hà Nội
Địa chỉ: Số 44 Nguyễn Thị Định (ngã tư Hoàng Ngân - Nguyễn Thị Định), Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: 043 928 9275 - 0165 91 99999 - LH chị Hương
- Cơ sở 2: Nhà hàng Thác Bạc tại Sa Pa
Địa chỉ: Km 12 - Khu du lịch Thác Bạc - Sa Pa - Lào Cai
Điện thoại: 020 653 0211 - 0919 663 263 - LH chị Hiền

----------


## thietht

Cá Suối Sa Pa

Xôi bảy màu Sapa 

 "Lợn cắp nách" nướng

Săn “mầm đá” ở Sa Pa

Video hướng dẫn làm lẩu cá hồi Sapa 

Say lòng với món ăn dân dã Sapa

4 món ăn không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Sapa 

Đặc sản cá hồi Sa Pa

Món ngon Sapa

Quy trình làm ruốc cá hồi

Cơm Lam

Nét văn hóa ẩm thực SaPa

Khám phá những đặc sản nổi tiếng khi du lịch SaPa

Thắng cố - Món ngon chợ phiên Đồng Văn

Bánh Đao Páu Cò và bánh dầy Páu Plậu

----------


## thietht

*Quy định mức thu phí tham quan danh lam, thắng cảnh Sa Pa - Áp dụng từ 01/07/2012*

Kinh nghiệm và hành trang du lịch Sapa

Đi du lịch Sapa - kinh nghiệm để đời 

Lời khuyên thật lòng cho những người muốn đi du lịch Sapa

Gợi ý du lịch Sapa 2 ngày 3 đêm với chi phí rẻ 

Những món quà đặc sắc đầy ý nghĩa khi đi du lịch Sa Pa 

Các phong tục cần biết khi đi du lịch Sapa đến làng bản của đồng bào các dân tộc

Tư vấn đi chơi du lịch Sapa

Những điều cần biết khi đi du lịch sapa 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Sapa - Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật 

Kinh nghiệm leo núi Phan-xi-păng 

Lưu ý khi đi du lịch SaPa 

Tới Sa Pa hòa mình vào mây

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH SAPA được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Du Lich Sapa – Cát Cát – Hàm Rồng – Hà Khẩu 2N3Đ - Giá 2.190.000 VNĐ/khách

Tour Sapa Tết Nguyên Đán 2014: Ngắm Tuyết Rơi Trên Đỉnh Fansipan (2N 3 Đ) - Giá 2.200.000 VNĐ/khách

Hà Nội - Sapa - Cát Cát - Lao Chải Tả Van (3 Đêm 2 Ngày) - Giá 2.550.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Sapa - Hà Nội (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.400.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Sapa (Bản Cát Cát - Chợ Tình - Hàm Rồng) - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm ) - Giá 2.200.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Sa Pa - Hàm Rồng - Thác Bạc - Lào Cai (3 Đêm 2 Ngày) - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách

TP Hồ Chí Minh - Hà Nội - Sa Pa - Núi Hàm Rồng – Bản Cát Cát (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 3.477.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Sapa - Hà Nội ( 3 ngày 4 đêm ) - Giá 2.675.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Sapa - Chợ Bắc Hà - Hà Nội (3 ngày 4 đêm - phương tiện tàu nằm) - Giá 3.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Sapa - Hà Khẩu - Hà Nội (3 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 2.350.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

Ngắm hoa đào nở sớm ở Sa Pa

Vẻ đẹp mùa thu Sapa 

Cảnh đẹp mùa xuân Sapa

Ngắm bình minh sáng sớm trên đường lên Sapa 

Mùa thu ở Sapa

Sapa - Bản Cát Cát & Bãi Đá Cổ

Mưu sinh nơi phố núi Sapa

Mùa cấy ở Sapa

Sapa tuyết rơi cuối đông

Thu vàng trên ruộng bậc thang

Sapa huyền ảo

Cảnh tết Sapa

Kỳ thú thiên nhiên sapa

Mùa hè ở Sapa

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Sapa

----------

